# Dark Brown Cherry Shrimp



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone else have dark brown cherry shrimp? I mean mine are nearly black with a light brown stripe down there back. I have about 6 of them in one of my tanks. I was considering separating them from my other shrimp and start breeding them so I have a nice super red strain and a nice dark brown strain.

Update: I now have a picture of one of the dark brown shrimp.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

do you have any other shrimp in the tank besides cherries? seems like they may be interbreeding.... just a guess


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

i had a "stray" in a 2.5g with dark flourite substrate, a piece of wood and spare vegetation.

found the critter when i took tank down and found that it was indeed of a very dark coloration. almost like it tried to blend in with the dark substrate and wood.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

There are a couple people working on what they call "black cherry" shrimp. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/128385-5-5-black-cherry-project-update.html


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine are a lot deeper in color there are no transparent portions on my dark brown shrimp however the stripe down the back is such a contrast that it looks really cool it is a all deep brown shrimp with a khaki stripe. I will take photos when I get home.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

is this a dark cherry shrimp? because I have NO clue what this is...i know its not dark but could it be a beginning strain?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

No I have several of those they are what I consider a wild cherry shrimp. I guess the ones I am referring to most closely resemble the picture below however imagine the spotty brown as a deep solid brown just like the second picture.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So does anyone think it would be worthwhile to attempt to breed only these dark brown shrimp or would there offspring be regular cherries?


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

only one way to find out.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is true I guess it is time for yet another nano my wife is not going to be pleased, hah.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

at least it's just a nano. beats a 40g.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

gil_ong said:


> at least it's just a nano. beats a 40g.


but its another tank. if she is gonna be pissed at a tank... at least make it a bigger tank. she isnt going less pissed that its a nano instead of a 40B!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I am sure she will be fine as she does have a soft spot for dwarf shrimp. They are some cute little guys. Gotta love when you drop in some pellet food and they carry them off into there corner like little footballs.

So when I start getting offspring who wants some? Hah


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

johnny313 said:


> is this a dark cherry shrimp? because I have NO clue what this is...i know its not dark but could it be a beginning strain?


Looks like a wild type to me.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

i would take some. i prefer wild type of everything. i've been trying to figure out where to get some wild type "cherry" shrimp. hook it up!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

aretreesfree said:


> i would take some. i prefer wild type of everything. i've been trying to figure out where to get some wild type "cherry" shrimp. hook it up!


Get a yellow shrimp or any other neo and breed it with a cherry, instant wild. lol.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah the ones I have are not like any wild cherry shrimp I have ever seen I think he was referring to the other posters image of a cherry shrimp he had the ones I have are dark brown and have solid coloring gonna post a picture in a few minutes


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Yeah the ones I have are not like any wild cherry shrimp I have ever seen I think he was referring to the other posters image of a cherry shrimp he had the ones I have are dark brown and have solid coloring gonna post a picture in a few minutes


When you can put up a picture so we can see what you mean! Could be a new mutation.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one that is just like what you are describing but I would consider it more maroon.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely not maroon. This is the best I could do for now as I can not get my camera to focus in on the guy because he is hiding in my parva. Which by the way anyone know what kind of algae is growing on my parva? Hah


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow...looks like a chocolate shrimp it's so dark.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes and that is no trick of photography that is as close to real life as I could get. There is no transparency on them. They are solid.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate shrimp don't have a backstripe though I kind of like the backstripe


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Definitely try to propagate the strain! Looks very promising.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone else have any of this type of cherry shrimp?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I got quite a few of those now. I was told they were mini ammano shrimp. THey are bigger than all my other shrimps, but have that distintive line across the entire back. 

I have a few in different colors, some are really dark brown, really dark red, and a few really really tan. I put them in my 55g most of the time because for some reason, my other fish dont go after them.

I never tried to breed them, they do it on their own. There is a mix of ghost shrimp, very few CRS, ammanos, very few yellow shrimp, and maybe a snowball here and there.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

accordztech said:


> I got quite a few of those now. I was told they were mini ammano shrimp. THey are bigger than all my other shrimps, but have that distintive line across the entire back.
> 
> I have a few in different colors, some are really dark brown, really dark red, and a few really really tan. I put them in my 55g most of the time because for some reason, my other fish dont go after them.
> 
> I never tried to breed them, they do it on their own. There is a mix of ghost shrimp, very few CRS, ammanos, very few yellow shrimp, and maybe a snowball here and there.


Your snow balls, cherries and yellow crossed to make wild type...they are not Amanos at all...His shrimp aren't wild type looking either. They're a morph...


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

hahah you should call it a caramel latte shrimp


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Does anyone else have any of this type of cherry shrimp?


Had a nice Yellow/RCS mix once and I tried to breed it with a fire red but it died. Never berried.:icon_sad: I get these once in a while in my culling tank I had some yellows in there that mixed with the reds.


----------



## ldaniel (Jul 4, 2011)

The algae look like BBA.
I would try and segregate the strain and see where it goes.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

These brown cherries look really cool. If you can get them to where they are true breeding, I would be really interested in seeing the results.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

how do you tell the males from the females if you're breeding? or do you just dump a bunch of they into a tank and hope they're not all the same sex?


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

If you breed them I'll definitely take some!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I got a couple Brown ones like that in a batch of blue pearls... Theres was about 4 of them. One fo them turned blue but the others are still brown.. and the fifth batch of babies were born not too long ago... most look blue but I can still find a few that are a dark dark brown....
I also separate some other ones... I now have pumpkin orange coloured shrimp And I do mean pumpkin.. what I call hersheys brown.. and black... Not sure what happened... I took them out and put each colour into its own separate tank though... All of them are solid all the way through... no transparency.. I think you should breed them.. se where they go..


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I am going to go nano tank shopping today. After looking at some of the shrimp I have noticed that I definitely have some solid black ones as well. I am going to put the dark brown and the blacks into a tank and see where that goes. As far as telling which are males and females from my experience. They are a lot smaller when full grown.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> I am going to go nano tank shopping today. After looking at some of the shrimp I have noticed that I definitely have some solid black ones as well. I am going to put the dark brown and the blacks into a tank and see where that goes. As far as telling which are males and females from my experience. They are a lot smaller when full grown.


My brown and black ones still throw out alot more blue than brown or black.. and occasionally a bright yellow one. I've been culling them for a little while now and noticed that I'm starting to get a few more browns and blacks than before...


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

TactusMortus said:


>


i just saw my brown shrimp. it's an elusive one. looks a lot like the one above. maybe not as dark, but can definitely tell this one from the rest.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

WHOA!! this looks really badass!


----------



## Dgup (Jul 5, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Definitely not maroon. This is the best I could do for now as I can not get my camera to focus in on the guy because he is hiding in my parva. Which by the way anyone know what kind of algae is growing on my parva? Hah


iirc the strip is something some cherries have. I know some of my RCS have it.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

today I found a really kickass one. It was pretty big, 2x the size as my other shrimp....it was maroon with black stripes, and a yellow stripe on his back. 

...oh and its berried to =)


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

accordztech said:


> today I found a really kickass one. It was pretty big, 2x the size as my other shrimp....it was maroon with black stripes, and a yellow stripe on his back.
> 
> ...oh and its berried to =)


are you going to separate it and see how the babies turn out?


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

would it be worth sending these "freaks" to one person to breed?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

gil_ong said:


> are you going to separate it and see how the babies turn out?


I don't know. I never intentionally bred like that.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

i capture the brown-coloured one last night and put him in a breeding box.

when i came home this evening, his was a much lighter shade.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

That algae in the pic. is staghorn.


----------



## Garyth (Aug 22, 2014)

Had to revive this one......

So did anyone ever figure out what kind of shrimp this is? I have a few in my tank that I picked up from an LFS under the tag of Black sakura, yet they didn't develop the stripe until they got all calm and comfy in the tank.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

From what I heard, black sakura shrimp are blue diamonds that have been selected for their black colouration. So they won't breed true.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Awhile ago I got some mixed neos from a breeder who had a bunch of yellow neos get into a bunch of red neos. He was selling the mutts cheap, and I ordered a hundred.
Colors I got: 
Dull red
Dull yellow
Nearly perfectly transparent- only a couple of these were adults 
Light blue
Speckled with grey
Grey/blue 
And, lastly, a few shrimp that looked like those pretty chocolate-colored ones. Not incredibly dark, but they were pretty. 
My guess is those dark ones are recessive wild-type genes popping up.
They were fairly light in the acclimation box after shipping, but they got darker once they were in the tank. 

Forgot who, but someone said they put one in an isolation box and it got lighter. My guess would be either that was stress, or it had changed in an effort to match. This one type of small sargassum shrimp, a kind that is a lot like a saltwater cherry shrimp from what I've seen, can vary between red, orange, yellow, greenish-yellow, grey, white-clear, red-brown, and black, depending on where you put it.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm reviving this again, because I recently got some ghost shrimp for a community tank and one of them turned dark brown. I did an image search online and found the picture in the very first post of this thread and it looked EXACTLY like my shrimp. The weird thing is that mine are ghost shrimp, not cherries. I know very little about shrimp, but the shrimp that I bought were definitely clear. They've been clear for a the few weeks I have had them. And suddenly one is brown with a pale stripe on his back. He doesn't even look translucent, he (or she) is dark brown. He also looks "heavier" than the other shrimp, who are all still slightly different shades of clear. Camouflage, perhaps?


----------



## Michael O'Callaghan (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes! Lots of em seem to be wild alright!


----------

